# Super Console



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

The 2011 DGC comes with a permanent (non-removable) large console between the front seats on their uplevel models, called a super console (as compared to the premium console, which many of you have put in to replace the stock dinky one) and RollXvans have some available after they lower the floor to make them handicapped vans, so....has anyone looked to installing one in their Routan? It looks like it would have to be modified, as it includes a spot for the dvd player, and the Routan already has the spot in the dash for the dvd player.


----------



## h2oveedub96 (Mar 26, 2000)

i checked into this alittle bit, downloaded a 2011 DGC brochure. If you look at the pictures, the "super console" looks like it replaces the lower peice of the center dash where our 2nd dvd player would be housed. here are a couple pics.


----------



## Parky50 (Oct 15, 2010)

That's nice !!! 
Can't wait to see the price on that puppy !!! :facepalm:


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Puppy?*

Are you talking puppy console or puppy black interior of the Caravan R/T? Or puppy something else? The console is $200 + freight.


----------



## Parky50 (Oct 15, 2010)

LOL.... Puppy console, old expression... sorry. 

$200.00 + Freight is not that bad actually.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Puppies*

By the way, thanks to H2o for finding a good shot of the all black Caravan R/T interior. It would go well with my "real puppies", 2 black labs. I'm going to the dealer up north (none around here, all 3 got closed down after Chryslers bankrupcy, Its almost a day trip!) tomorrow to measure the dimensions of the super console to see if it will fit. It looks like the upper portion where the dvd player goes will have to be cut off to make it fit under the Routan dash.


----------



## h2oveedub96 (Mar 26, 2000)

Maybe from the cup of the pull out cup holder down needs to be removed, not sure if the molding peices will line up right, doubtful.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Super console not so super for Routan*

Here's a template of a Routan under-dash unit overlaid over a super console from a 2011 Chrysler Town & Country. Everything above the white template would have to be removed (cut away) from the super console to fit under the Routan dash, and it looks like cutting the super console to fit would not work, as you would have too much material sticking out in front of the Routan dash. Oh well, it was an interesting idea.


----------



## h2oveedub96 (Mar 26, 2000)

ah nice work, oh well couldnt hurt for trying. I actually see the cup holder and the dvd player in the one pic i posed on the dodge with out the console. It was worth a shot. Nice template btw


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

It seems to me that you lose a tremedous amount of storage space with the "Super" console. I know ours (premium console) is like a Redbox machine but with full size DVD cases Everytime I look in there I can't beleive the amount of DVD's in there. If Chrysler didn't change their "center stack" dash (08-10) it probably would have fit, but they laid the center stack back in 2011. It was worth a shot though for research!


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

my other question is how do you get the spare tire out with the super console ?


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

I guess the next thing you could do if you really want the super console would be to replace the entire dash. :laugh: Another positive of that would be the new instrument cluster. :thumbup: Just be sure to reuse the rest of the VW controls with the red lighting instead of the green in the Dodge/Chrysler. :sly: Read an artical saying the 2011 is light a christmas tree with the red/white lighting in the cluster but green everywhere else. :facepalm:


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Spare tire wench (I mean winch)*

If you go on RollXs web site, or their EBay web site, there are several snapshots of the Super consoles they have for sale. If you look into the section under the front tambour door, there is a rubber mat on the bottom of the compartment, and when you remove that mat, there is a hole there to access the spare tire winch. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Dodg...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item1e628282d0 


Yeah, when I took the pictures of the 2011 CT&C super console yesterday, the salesman showed off the dash lighting. It's pretty cool, but I like the red better. Anyone try to change the green of the speedo and tach to red on our Routans? 


By the way, the super console has a sliding compartment at the back of the console that has two cupholders and a compartment that runs the length of the console to the open area under the dash. 

Here is the console I have in my Routan now. Painted the color of the interior (Ceylon beige), it looks stock, even fooled an experienced service writer: 

http://www.truckstuffusa.com/plugngopowco.html


----------

